# Animals compatible with Bettas



## BlooeyPatooey (Jun 2, 2011)

Got a new 5 gal divided tank for my 2 bettas, wanted to add more to the tank. Are there any types of snails or vacuum cleaner fish I can add to my tank that the bettas won't try to eat or fight?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

In a 5 gal, I wouldn't put anything more than 2 fish. Maybe 2 snails, one for each side but thats it. Those algae fish would have to be on each side, too many fish for one tank personally.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

For your size I would say the common Apple Snail (yellow, blue, black etc) found at your local PetSmart. Or Cordyarys.

Welcome to the forums, BlooeyPatooey!! :-D


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Coryarys? Do you mean corydoras catfish? Not in a 5G. All you can have in a 5G are 2-3 ghost shrimp or 1 apple snail.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Cory's do best in groups of 3 or more, and personally if you can't give a fish the minimum, don't buy them. 

Apple snails can get HUGE, beware. But they are awesome snails to keep! I want one but with all the treatments here, we can't have snails yet. And ours at the pet store are huge lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nerites are nice :3 <3 Not horned ones, but all others are great, small, dont breed in freshwater and need 2.5 gallons to themselves.

They also need clean water- if the tank isnt clean, too much ammonia, etc from laziness and lack of water changes, theyll jump ship (literally) and will crawl from the tank.


----------



## mickos (Jul 9, 2011)

you could get 2 small ancistrus and when they grow too large you will change at petshop.this action just if you want to have clenears in aquarium


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

A divided 5 gallon is too small for really anything but the two bettas and a snail.


----------

